# my turn to learn



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

Well i guess its my time to step up and stop beating my car with coils and stop worrying about my oil pan and subframe hitting everything, im working with a mk5 rabbit for those of you who havnt seen my car, 


I asked a local friend what he is running since he just bagged his mk5 jetta and he listed 


fronts Slam XL's
Rears - Slam Specialties ss-5 along with rear - Dorbitz d-cups 
Auto Pilot v2 for control 

he suggested to get two compressors and SMC water traps 

Id like to stay around the 2000-2200 range if not cheaper, I know i want a controler that is digital like the auto pilot v2 but im also up for suggestions since im just now starting to learn about air ride and i plan to buy around xmas time or a little after that


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

It's more expensive, but I'm very happy with my elevel rocker switch. 

Don't forget a check valve too- smc's are good.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

whats more expensive? lol


----------



## cmb5286 (Aug 30, 2007)

teejaybee said:


> whats more expensive? lol


e-Level is much more expensive but is a height based system rather than pressure based. 

Here's a little example of what that means


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

i guess what im really looking for is a list of **** to get thats around that price i listed, i do want something that i can set a preset ride height so if i park it i can air out then when i get it bring it up and go , i also know that i want a tank that is longer so it will give a more filling look against my back seats


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

I had just sent a company an email for pricing on 

- Slam XL fronts
- Dorbritz D Cups
- Slam Specialties SS5 rears
- Dual 380c compressors
- SPDT relay
- dual SMC water traps
- AUTOPILOT V2 SYSTEM
- 5 gallon skinny tank



also for hardware too, look like a good setup?


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

You should get the v2 autopilot. You will go over your price range but it is well worth it


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I think that you should take the time and go through as many build threads as you can and learn what people did and why they did it. Some people have a very simple setup, some people have a complex setup, most people list all the parts they got.

Here are my two build threads and i gave reasoning behind why i chose everything. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5238122-A-very-technical-build
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5585113-A-very-technical-build-PART-II


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

hussdog426 said:


> You should get the v2 autopilot. You will go over your price range but it is well worth it


i put that in the list


----------



## shortwave360 (Jul 6, 2008)

Please just work some overtime and forget this budget you speak of.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol work over time guess that wouldn't bug me if I was a full time student and already worked two jobs


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

If you want to save money skip dual 380's and run a single 400 or 444. That will also save you $30 on a water trap. Always easy to upgrade to duals at a later date of you choose :beer: :beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

If you still in Lancaster talk to Andrew at openroadtuning. Your local and can shoot over to pick it up and check out all the products. and if you have a problem, he's in your backyard.:thumbup:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

Hmm didnt know they were local guess I'll take a trip there after my beach trip next Monday once I get back


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

teejaybee said:


> Hmm didnt know they were local guess I'll take a trip there after my beach trip next Monday once I get back


 Yeah, just give him a call first to make sure he's around, He likes to take go prostitute shopping in philly all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

teejaybee said:


> Well i guess its my time to step up and stop beating my car with coils and stop worrying about my oil pan and subframe hitting everything, im working with a mk5 rabbit for those of you who havnt seen my car,
> 
> 
> I asked a local friend what he is running since he just bagged his mk5 jetta and he listed
> ...


Hey man, we can get you squared away with your air ride setup!

Feel free to drop by our shop and we can cover all the components as well as let you actually put the product in your hands (we think that makes a huge difference).

Let us know if you're interested in dropping by! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

Will do I was about to email you guys but like I said I leave for the beach tomorrow afternoon till next Monday but I'll come by for sure


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I told you to check out ORT. Good guys :beer: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

teejaybee said:


> Will do I was about to email you guys but like I said I leave for the beach tomorrow afternoon till next Monday but I'll come by for sure


Sounds good sir! Just drop myself or Trent an email and let us know when you want to drop by. :beer:



bryangb said:


> I told you to check out ORT. Good guys :beer: :beer:


Thanks Bryan! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> Yeah, just give him a call first to make sure he's around, He likes to take go prostitute shopping in philly all the time.


And by that you mean hand deliver parts to you at wee hours of the morning bundled with cans of fourloko.  :laugh:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> And by that you mean hand deliver parts to you at wee hours of the morning bundled with cans of fourloko.  :laugh:


Is that what it means nowadays? :laugh::wave:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

hey andrew its a good drive to you guys so it may have to be like a tuesday or weekend idk if you guys are on saturday but between two jobs monday to friday i have little free time


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> And by that you mean hand deliver parts to you at wee hours of the morning bundled with cans of fourloko.  :laugh:


haha yes, that too. and nothing goes better with doing an install than four loko!!


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> And by that you mean hand deliver parts to you at wee hours of the morning bundled with cans of fourloko.  :laugh:


Now that's customer service right there! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ClydeandBonnie23 said:


> Now that's customer service right there! :beer:


We try our best :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't see four loko on the website. Is that a special order item?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> I didn't see four loko on the website. Is that a special order item?


Sure is. We have a special SKU for it, just let me know what flavor you want with your next order :laugh:


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sure is. We have a special SKU for it, just let me know what flavor you want with your next order :laugh:


Hell yeah! Sold! Haha Andrew should be a month or so and I'll be sending in my order. Unless you do a sale on v2 kits for MKV's next month. Then earlier!! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:laugh::laugh:


Hey man, shoot me an email! I'm sure we can work something out for you :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> Hey man, shoot me an email! I'm sure we can work something out for you :thumbup::beer:


 Email sent! Sorry for the thread jack :beer:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

its all good im about to shoot them an email too


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ClydeandBonnie23 said:


> Email sent! Sorry for the thread jack :beer:


 Received, I'll give you a shout today! 



teejaybee said:


> its all good im about to shoot them an email too


 Sounds good, looking forward to it! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds good bud! Can't wait to do business with ya!:laugh::beer:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

hey andrew i shot you an email last night waiting for the response :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Shot you one yesterday sir :thumbup::beer:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

Shot you one back. My man '!


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ClydeandBonnie23 said:


>


 Did Trent not hit you back? I was out of town on a photoshoot and I told him to pop one over to you! I'll follow up and get it handled tomorrow :thumbup::beer:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

sounds good for him dont forget meee


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Did Trent not hit you back? I was out of town on a photoshoot and I told him to pop one over to you! I'll follow up and get it handled tomorrow :thumbup::beer:


 Nah he hasn't hit me back. It's all good. I'm def excited to finally order it! Been saving up for what seems like forever to buy air! And teejaybee don't worry they wil email you back! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

teejaybee said:


> sounds good for him dont forget meee


 Don't worry, we won't!


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

well ive been doing some looking around and switched some things up so im waiting for a email then ill shoot you a new list lol


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hopefully buying my kit tomorrow! :laugh:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

Buying my compressors tomorrow . Used but got a good deal an in splitting with a buddy so I'm paying a lot cheaper then too !!


----------

